

Google F*cked Up Google Analytics on August 11th - franze
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/08/update-to-sessions-in-google-analytics.html#c577602632485047569

======
franze
August 11th - Update to Sessions in Google Analytics (F*ck Up) -
[http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/08/update-to-sessions-
in-...](http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/08/update-to-sessions-in-google-
analytics.html)

August 12th - Major International Algorithm Update "Panda"
[http://insidesearch.blogspot.com/2011/08/high-quality-
sites-...](http://insidesearch.blogspot.com/2011/08/high-quality-sites-
algorithm-launched.html)

great timing...

